# Wheels for peir kart



## Zig (Aug 8, 2011)

My brothers birthday is coming up and I got him a nice star rod but I am looking for a set of new wheels for his pier cart as his current ones are shot. Where in town do they sell wheels for pier carts? Thanks guys!


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*wheels*

Would tricicle wheels work or childs bike .thrift stores sell fo 5 dollars or less maxfold


----------

